# Fluval 305 and Spray Bar



## youmustcomply (30 Sep 2010)

I have got two fluval 305's running in my 200 litre planted tank, to try and get a better flow around the whole tank I have bought two spray bars made by fluval. They include no intructions and im generally okay with putting things together without instructions but i have utter no clue.
2 long pipes (1 with a stopper in the end)
4 suckers
and two bends 
Here is a pic:

http://aquatic-store.co.uk/product_imag ... y_bar1.jpg

Has anybody had any experience with these?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Tom (30 Sep 2010)

connect the 2 long pipes together if you need that much length. If not, just use the one with the stopper in. Then attach the rubber bit to the open end of the spray bar at a guess. Then attach the filter outlet pipe to the open end of the spraybar, using the bends to help bend the pipe without kinking if you need to. Attach the clips to the suckers, and use them to hold the pipes in place.

Tom


----------



## youmustcomply (30 Sep 2010)

That's what I thought, but the bends don't fit together. One of the bends allows a pipe to sit in it partially, however they are only halves. One bigger than the other.
I've emailed Hagen to see what they say, but its not very good for a kit.


----------



## Tom (30 Sep 2010)

Are they to fit different pipe sizes?


----------



## youmustcomply (30 Sep 2010)

I have figured out that these bends are to help you position the hose, there are two because of the different size hoses on the smaller filters.
I feel like a muppet.


----------



## youmustcomply (30 Sep 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Are they to fit different pipe sizes?



You beat me to it. Yes they are..


----------

